# BORED!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Bored, Bored, Bored. [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]

Oh, how crap it is to be stuck at work on a Saturday night.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i take it you're not a lion tamer then ???


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm working too, and yep, fairly bored.

What do you do for work then bec21tt?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

No not a lion tamer!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just a misano red TTC tamer!! ;D

Widget
I work at a chemical factory that has a 24hr lab. Nothing interesting.
What about you?


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

in a lab at midnight on saturday ??? you guys must be making cocaine


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> ley link=board=OffTop;num=1050187556;start=0#4 date=04/13/03 at 00:30:44]in a lab at midnight on saturday ??? you guys must be making cocaine


I wish   Then i wouldn't be bored ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

are you sure ??? the dosh for a new tt must have come from somewhere [smiley=pimp2.gif] has it got blacked out windows ???


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Strange, we do make white powder ;D ;D ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

baking powder?, chlorosulphonyl isocyanate?, talcum?, dandruff?...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

dandruff knowing the people who work here!!!!!!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Bored, Bored, Bored.


Me too,
Just can't seem to sleep tonight either
ANY SUGGESTIONS - what about that white powder of yours bec21tt ? [smiley=sleeping.gif] :

Jackie X


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I see vagman is still about - we could have a mini - midnight (ish) meet - ;D


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i hope you haven't got black leather seats then - could be embarrassing :-[ ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Â I see vagman is still about - we could have a mini - midnight (ish) meet - Â


Too late salnTT - He popped off about 10 mins ago and I dont fancy changing out of my jammies ;D
Jackie X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Sadly the white podwer we make wouldn't be of any use, unless you want to do something with colgate toothpaste!!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Sadly the white podwer we make wouldn't be of any use, unless you want to do something with colgate toothpaste!!


 ;D :-X
Could be useful in the morning -More likely the afternoon by the time I get some shut eye and then resurfice again.
Mind you I am on holiday - Long lies and all that 

Jackie X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'll be on my hols after thursday for a full 2 weeks, can't come too soon


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> I'll be on my hols after thursday for a full 2 weeks, can't come too soon


Going anywhere nice? [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Unfortunately not, satying at home decorating and inbetween that taking the TTC for a blast. 
And some shopping, as i missed out on the Swindon trip today. Going to the Cheshire oaks one instead though.
Just clocked over the 1K miles, so i think its about time to have a decent run.
Did think about taking the other half up to Scotland (he's never been!!) but haven't decided yet. If the sun starts shining we might though.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Please don?t talk about holidays! I need one so bad ? new baby means no foreign shores for a while :'(


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Sadly the white podwer we make wouldn't be of any use, unless you want to do something with colgate toothpaste!!


who makes the coloured stripes then ???


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Please don?t talk about holidays! I need one so bad ? new baby means no foreign shores for a while


Baby keeping you awake pgc ? ;D :-X

Jackie X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Sadly i don't know the answer, but perhaps Mr Colgate ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Did think about taking the other half up to Scotland (he's never been!!) but haven't decided yet. If the sun starts shining we might though.


If you do, let us know and if possible could arrange a meet somewhere .

Meeting TTotal (John) on Easter Sunday for a run while he is up in Bonnie Scotland and there's a meet on the 27th also.Just check the events or post something to let us know 
Jackie X


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

so why would this innocous powder be keeping good people from their beds or dance floor on a saturday? with all due respect, it doesn't sound that vital...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Its not that vital, just some poor bugger (me ) has to test the stuff.
I'll still be here in 3.5hrs......................


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

so what are you testing it for? powderiness? minty freshness? abrassiveness? you could always just make it up and go racing the cops around spagetti junction...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

That would be soooooooooo much more fun ;D ;D ;D
Annoying white van man is just as fun though [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Not going to bore you with the details, although it could be a cure for insomnia!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why do you have to test this stuff in the middle of the night?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Because.
Its just an on-going thing.
How come you're still awake? One of the insomniacs? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

who cares - stfu - you guys are making too much noise........


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Shame!!!!!!
Are we disturbing your sleep? [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]ssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Wot sleep


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I am not insomniac...but I like sleeping late and waking up late...especially on the weekends.

So I guess your job means you are on the production line and you have to test samples?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Not the production line - "Quality Assurance Department"!!!!!!

I'll certainly be waking up late - about 3pm


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I should be up around 12!

What time do you finish tonight?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Hopefully i'll be pulling off the car park at about 6


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Lucky car park


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Hahaha.

Just hope i don't knock someone over as i pull away at 100!!!!!
For some reason ever since i've had the misano red they've decided to call me rapid red. I wonder why [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Have a good sleep Bec. I should crawl into my bed around 0730, and probably up around noon-ish.

Gas by the way. In answer to your previous question, I coordinate the production and sale of gas. I've had a particularly busy night or I'd have answered you earlier.

Is it more of the same for you tonight?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, i'm back here again, ho hum


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

where we going on the next girlie meet then bec? ;D

(see thread on events!)

Louise


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I've seen your post, but guess what ??? Yes, I'm at work, again :'( :'(


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

What about Coventry on 26th April? bhol Monday 5th May? or Sunday 18th May?

L


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

The first two dates are out.
Where are you going on the 18th May?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Nowhere yet but we could do shopping on the Sunday instead of the Sat...?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm sure we could ;D ;D 8)


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Had a thought, if it was decent weather could have a run to the seaside? 8)  8)


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

bec - good idea - suggest the seaside on the event thread...

btw which seaside - didnt think there were very many near you?!

L


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Definitely not many around here. 
Unless you could class the local reservoir 
But i'm sure a bit of sun, decent music, and good views would be a good way to pose 8) [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You could come to the Suffolk/Essex seaside!


----------

